#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Cure for air con sore throat?

## The Gentleman Scamp

Can't really do without the a/c in these hot times, but I can do without the sore throat which is akin to a fag* hangover - any remedies or preventions out there without turning obvious the a/c off?

_* Cigarette._

----------


## Norton

> any remedies or preventions out there without turning obvious the a/c off?


Humidifier might help.  A/C can make for dry air which in turn causes throat irritation.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Suicide?

----------


## jandajoy

1. turn off A/C
2. stop smoking
3. clean teeth before bed and have a good gargle.
4. clear nose before bed to allow nasal breathing.
5. change setting on A/C.
6. Take a few sleepers ans drink a bottle of Vodka. Place plastic bag over head and seal with tape at neck. Sleep.

----------


## kingwilly

> 4. clear nose before bed to allow nasal breathing.


as in pick?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I was hoping for a herbal or vegetable answer, how much is a humidifier and that's gonna be two things I have running up my lekkie. Will the humidity be good for my laptop?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Wow - been lots of replies since then - green for Jandajoy.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Seriously, just change the settings on your AC.

----------


## blackgang

I am not going to say that,, NO, so forget it.




AARRRRGggggggggggg................................

----------


## blackgang

Yea, set it to off..

----------


## PlanK

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> 4. clear nose before bed to allow nasal breathing.
> 
> 
> as in pick?


Don't pick, choose.  Choose life, choose a career, *Choose a family. Choose a fucking big television,* *Choose washing machines, cars, compact disc players, and electrical tin openers. Choose good health,*


Choose not to respond to one of Scampy's crap threads!!!!

----------


## jandajoy

> Choose not to respond to one of Scampy's crap threads!!!!


Why not? Doesn't hurt anyone. I doubt it affects the environment greatly. No baby seals die. World seems to keep turning. WGAF.

----------


## jandajoy

On a final note, this from Wikipedia;


_    Wikipedia 2008

  It is advisable to clear the throat of all remnants of sperm after indulging in fellatio with another man. A good gargle with a recommend mouth wash should solve the issue ensuring a snore free night and no nasty sores in the morning.
_

----------


## PlanK

^ Why do you know that?

----------


## panama hat

We have an OSIM uMist 'humidifier' in one of our girl's room who was having a sore throat and coughing from the a/c.  Works like a charm and the mist is very, very fine. 

Osim:

http://www.osim.com/MY/product/umist...3-A19FC3D7AD62

----------


## klong toey

Buy a fan we have one at the foot of the bed keeps me cool all night.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I have a problem that I have gone from using AC (sabai, sabai) to a fan (which dries me out).

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by Plan B
> 
> Choose not to respond to one of Scampy's crap threads!!!!
> 
> 
> Why not? Doesn't hurt anyone. I doubt it affects the environment greatly. No baby seals die. World seems to keep turning. WGAF.


Don't you realise scampy has important issues? You can;t just post frivolous responses, the man obviously needs some help!

No aircon, no fan. Live life in the real world.

----------


## melvbot

Have the AC unit serviced and cleaned, usually works for me. Doesnt stop it but usually cuts down the harshness, breathing in loads of crappy particles if youre in BKK.

----------


## Rattanaburi

Not sure if its the same as 'rorn nie' but they do sell a herbal mix like a tea for that. You might try asking for that at the drugstore. It worked for me once. it's probably 10 baht a sachet.

----------


## Rural Surin

Can't do without your A/C? What a whuss.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> a fag* hangover


Stop sleeping with fags. :Smile:

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Can't really do without the a/c in these hot times, but I can do without the sore throat which is akin to a fag* hangover - any remedies or preventions out there without turning obvious the a/c off?
> 
> _* Cigarette._



Are you masturbating regularly enough ?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I don't know. How much is regularly enough?

----------


## Imminent

Clean the airconditioner

----------


## taxexile

4 year old thread.

still coughing scampy?

----------


## benbaaa

Fuck it, Imminent. Your bump got me thinking the scamp was back. But he isn't.  :Sad: 

Really should red you for that.

----------


## Looper

^It was scampy who bumped his own thread




> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> 
> Can't really do without the a/c in these hot times, but I can do without the sore throat which is akin to a fag* hangover - any remedies or preventions out there without turning obvious the a/c off?
> 
> _* Cigarette._
> 
> 
> 
> Are you masturbating regularly enough ?


Try gargling with the results to soothe any potential irritation before settling down

----------


## Rural Surin

A/C is for pussys....

----------


## Dillinger

Try not sucking on a fishermans friend

----------


## wackyjacky

Clean the AC unit. They usually get mold build up after awhile. Zinc lozenges such as 'Cold Ease' seem to nip the sore throat in the bud for most people. They can kill a cold right at the get-go as well. Hard to find in Thailand though.

----------

